# What the hell are MTV hero honda roadies doing out there



## prashant9918 (Feb 24, 2008)

i like to see songs on the mtv chanale not to see hero honda roddies


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

its hell and roadies,not hale and roddies.But whats wrong with it,its just a overhyped reality TV show.


----------



## eggman (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

Thats the pity condition of Indian TV Channels. News channels dont show news, Music TV dont show Music....


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

I Banned myself from watching TV since july 2007 ,they took away VH1 from me ,only channel worth watching.


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

both of you the devil himself and eggman correct now it depend upon us what to looking for and when to looking for


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

there is absolutely no heavy metal music on mtv and other channels since Headbanger's Ball(mtv)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*



techno_funky said:


> I Banned myself from watching TV since july 2007 ,they took away VH1 from me ,only channel worth watching.


I cancelled my Cable Subscription coz the Operator wasn't showing VH1 . now ha[[y with Tata Sky .


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

this is the place where u can learn the politics for free like how to what out others or how to convience others to your topic


----------



## quadroplex780 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

I was once switching the channels and saw the roadies playing a stripping game(the male roadies were stripped) what do u guys think about that I don't think anyone will like it.


----------



## orange juice 3 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

its hail not hale


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

^^one moore orange juice?


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*



The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^one moore orange juice?



Kalpik ne ise bhi ban kar diya


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*

hey quadroplex780 u r right that is not fare that they r forced to do the task which is rediculous like expresso coffee and striping they r doing that thing for earning money even they dont know that he or she would win at the final


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 24, 2008)

Only prgm i watch in mtv is roadies,other channels i regularly Disc,AP,Nat geo,His,....but these days i dnt watch  discovery becoz of Hindi dubbing.


----------



## trublu (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*



orange juice 3 said:


> its hail not hale


There's a saying in hindi(dubbed into english  )-> People with glass houses shouldn't throw stones at others' houses.
No Offense intended,butp ) it's hell not *hail*.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: what the hale MTV hero honda roddies doing out there*



trublu said:


> There's a saying in hindi(dubbed into english  )-> People with glass houses shouldn't throw stones at others' houses.
> No Offense intended,butp ) it's hell not *hail*.


One more "Jinke Ghar Sheeshe ke Hote Hain Woh Lights  off karke kapde badalte hain"


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 25, 2008)

now both of u trublu and rahimveron gone side of the topic pls try to comment on the topic


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 25, 2008)

i saw two man SNEHASISH & ASHUTOSH was replacing bullocks for the juice of sugarcan is that good for them.they got some exercise for the day


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't like roadies.It's for over aggressive teenagers with unusual hormonal imbalances.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 26, 2008)

^^Every roadie is cheating/back stabbing/ manipulating/ against each other. Shameless people and shameless Roadies Crews.


prashant9918 said:


> now both of u trublu and rahimveron gone side of the topic pls try to comment on the topic


Just Relax bhai


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 26, 2008)

there was an accident occured during their trip now whose resposibility to look after whats happeninig out there


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ Who cares.. Why are you so concerned about them..???


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

Haha.. am I the only person who likes this show?   Lots of drama and good looking chicks.  Waiting for the next epic.  

TP show, watch & forget.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

^^ Only one IMO.
Shambhavi.. rite?


----------



## Chirag (Feb 26, 2008)

No not one. Me too used to watch roadies. Tp show.. Hostel so no tv now.. Somebody post pic of gals na..


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2008)

Hmm... not just her. All the chick are good. I like all the chicks. Prabjot, Sambhavi, and the chick who was voted out in the ep 1.


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 27, 2008)

Shambhavi .. 
Rodies is fun .. at least the tasks are. It sort of like fear factor. Accept that they try to mix too much famale-dog_ing_ and politics .. and the exec-producer is an donkey-butt , buts its fun  
Like drgrudge says : watch and forget ..


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 28, 2008)

mtv got cool vj like ranvijay from the hero honda roddies 1 that is the plus point for them .they r westing at least 5 hours of music play for this show. we hope that this channle is for music so they will provide music not that type of show


----------



## r2d2 (Feb 28, 2008)

Some rumours are already doing the round about the winners of MTV roadies 5.0, I don't want to post the names here but if u wanna find out follow this link.

*www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=6484002798&topic=4014


----------



## yogi7272 (Feb 29, 2008)

most of  time mtv is showing  this crap show and ads .. 

music is a rarity ..


----------



## prashant9918 (Mar 2, 2008)

more & more ads nothing more


----------



## heartripple (Mar 3, 2008)

mtv herohonda rodies is complete waste of time


----------



## heartripple (Mar 7, 2008)

if any one of us selected in this show he would get ride of KARIZMA for free


----------



## Rahim (Mar 8, 2008)

^And you will be forced(directly or indirectly) to manipulate, backstab,use loads of obsecene words(to make you cool) and basically make you a moron.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 8, 2008)

Roadies 5.0 is cool & really "mean" this time. My pick is Anmol, she is beautiful & intelligent.



amitabhishek said:


> she is beautiful & intelligent.


 A rarity


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2008)

The only reason I have cable is for F1 and Soccer. Everything else is plain stupid.

irritating cartoons on CN
Aaj Tak says "Breaking New: Amitabh Bacchan ko thand lagi"
MTV shows stupid reality shows
Regional channels show stupid daily serials where every one will be either crying or bullying.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

MTV roadies shows off some biatches there who want to showoff 
thx!I dont have MTV,V channel now on sun dth-b4u,yo,9xm etc suffice.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 8, 2008)

arre yaar..its not tht bad..cummon...

its a complete different genre of reality show...i would choose roadies netime over the indian idols and the nach baliyes..it shows what u have to do to survive  urself..coz above all...u as a person cums frst..and to save urself u can do anything and evrything...


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 9, 2008)

I like this show for auditions, I never cared to watch the actual show, the chichs are amazingly hot.


----------

